

Negotiation Pro-Tip: Creating an Obligation - danielodio
http://danielodio.com/creating-an-obligation

======
deedubaya
Great tips, but I don't believe examples are creating an obligation. It's
holding someone to their word, their commitment, their obligation.

So much of life these days is about having a backbone and not letting yourself
be pushed around, herded like a sheep.

~~~
danielodio
Agreed and that's how I've always seen it as well. But when my friends
expressed surprise at the obligation, I realized it may not be as clear cut to
everyone as it has been to me.

Or I guess to put it another way -- the obligations exist whether we recognize
them or not; maybe the value here is in practicing the recognition of the
obligation vs. the creation of it.

